# Jeans



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Am thinking of getting some good quality jeans but having bit difficulty finding and that comfortable (more and more cuts now seemed to be aimed at skinny legged blokes). Am considering getting some gasp ones but £89 kind of much (although suppose that's about avergae now compared to some other brands). Anyways, just wondered what brands you guys go for.


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

I go for dirt cheap Burtons boot cut jeans, 30-45 quid.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Anything that a like, don't go for a particular brand.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Levis do one for big leg guys with small waist .. try levis 758


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I got some nice Ben Sherman jeans from TK max that actually fit round my legs

comfortably, they were only around £25-£30.

They have some sound gear in there as its all the stuff thats for strange shape people

that doesn't sell mainstream, hence the xl and xxl shirts are actually roomy, and not like the

feckers from next and similar, good designer names as well


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

TBH, I think ~£100 is the going rate for (branded) jeans, so the GASP ones seem like a decent buy.

I've a similar issue, wider legs than waist. The jeans im wearing just now that fit;

Diesel Pheyo

Replay Relaxed fit (some of them! Some seem fine others are too tight on upper legs)

Levis 503's are OK.

Evisu Loose fits are an excellent fit on me but pricey as fvck (£200+) and some of them look ridiculous.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

that's the one .. pretty decent price for levis i paid bloody £70 for one pair 

http://www.jeans-direct.com/acatalog/Levis_758_Jeans.html


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

I get mine from river island nowadays, slouch i think there called, wide leg baggy fit but smart designs. £45


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Has anyone seen ones for men which are a bit stretchy? Women have these sorts of ones for their butts, but a similar principle could be used for jeans that would be better fitting on quads and calves.

J


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i usually wear american jeans like rocawear or sean john otherwise if i try to get into levis they are skin tight, even a 40waist which i use a belt with


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

\ said:


> Has anyone seen ones for men which are a bit stretchy? Women have these sorts of ones for their butts, but a similar principle could be used for jeans that would be better fitting on quads and calves.
> 
> J


Yes mate george at asda do some. Not bad to be honest i got a few pairs for work!


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Has anyone seen ones for men which are a bit stretchy? Women have these sorts of ones for their butts, but a similar principle could be used for jeans that would be better fitting on quads and calves.
> 
> J


Jeggings?


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

gap loose fit or carhartt

either way you're never gonna get jeans that actually fit your waist

if you do let me know which brand it is


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

G star do some generous cut ones. Looking £100+ though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Has anyone seen ones for men which are a bit stretchy? Women have these sorts of ones for their butts, but a similar principle could be used for jeans that would be better fitting on quads and calves.
> 
> J


yes, i had to get a pair years ago.

now ive got some nice pairs. throw in 5-6 leg workouts in a row rather than 1 a month and they are all useless:cursing:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Has anyone seen ones for men which are a bit stretchy? Women have these sorts of ones for their butts, but a similar principle could be used for jeans that would be better fitting on quads and calves.
> 
> J


Bumpty bump - still on the lookout for these. I have seen a few pairs at £100-150 range, but I am way too tight-fisted for that, Any other suppliers / links?



DEJ said:


> Yes mate george at asda do some. Not bad to be honest i got a few pairs for work!


I haven't been able to find them in my local asda.



1russ100 said:


> yes, i had to get a pair years ago.
> 
> now ive got some nice pairs. throw in 5-6 leg workouts in a row rather than 1 a month and they are all useless:cursing:


Any idea where you got them from?

J


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

smith & jones work for me


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.clothingattesco.com/menswear/value-jeans/invt/ex639009/&bklist=icat,4,shop,catgmens,mens-jeans


----------

